# Stryder (3 yr old, black male Schnauzer)



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's my youngest Miniature Schnauzer boy... he's almost 4 *cries*











Love his focus here









Mah big-headed Schnauzer boy


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You have the cutest dogs. It's so cute that they stick their heads through the slats to get treats.


----------

